# 16 Fehler pro 1000 Zeilen



## MQue (19. Mrz 2008)

Könnt ihr damit was anfangen oder habt ihr die Erfahrung auch gemacht, dass pro 1000 Zeilen Code (javacode) 16 Fehler drinnen sind bei herkömmlichen Anwendungen ((hoffentlich) nicht bei medizinischen Geräten)
Könnt ihr damit leben und was macht ihr präventiv dagegen,

lg


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2008)

Automatische Tests, speziell Unit tests, aber auch Integrations Tests.

Anders kann man die Qualität einer Anwendung nicht verbessern.


----------



## schalentier (19. Mrz 2008)

Jo, viele Unittests, einfacher Quellcode und defensiv Programmieren.


----------



## Milbo (19. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Automatische Tests, speziell Unit tests, aber auch Integrations Tests.
> 
> Anders kann man die Qualität einer Anwendung nicht verbessern.



Wie kann ich darüber mehr information erhalten.

Was das genau ist, wie man es durchführt usw,..


da Milbo


----------



## SnooP (19. Mrz 2008)

Google oder Wikipedia?


----------



## Milbo (19. Mrz 2008)

Ganz toll

Das ist ja der Sinn eines Forums, wenn man eine Frage stellt auf google verwiesen zu werden.

Anstatt 100 Seiten zu durchwühlen, dachte ich, es wäre besser die Funktion eines Forums zu nutzen, die ist es nämlich Erfahrungen auzutauschen

Snoop: Hier Fisch, fang


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2008)

> Wie kann ich darüber mehr information erhalten.
> 
> Was das genau ist, wie man es durchführt usw,..


http://junit.sourceforge.net/

Gibt auch viele Bücher zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Milbo (19. Mrz 2008)

Danke,

hab schon öfters den Begriff Junit gelesen, konnte ihn aber nicht einordnen (da hilft auch keine Googlesuche).


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2008)

Unit Tests haben auch andere Vorteile, zB. ist man in der Lage zu refactorn, ohne die lauffähigkeit des Programmes zu gefärden.

Allerdings kann man auch mit unittests viel Mist bauen...


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2008)

Milbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke,
> 
> hab schon öfters den Begriff Junit gelesen, konnte ihn aber nicht einordnen (da hilft auch keine Googlesuche).



Huch? Eine Googlesuche nach "JUnit" bringt nur relevante Ergebnisse. Ist mir echt ein rätsel wie dir das nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## SnooP (20. Mrz 2008)

und ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, wie dir dieser Artikel nicht weiterhelfen konnte:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JUnit dort wird neben zich weblinks noch hierauf verwiesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit-Test und von dort kommt man dann sogar zu
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrationstest.
Ob die Artikel wirklich alle Fragen beantworten - sicher nicht - vielleicht sind manche Wikipediaartikel auch eher schlecht oder unzureichend erklärt - aber wenn die Frage ist "Was das genau ist?" - dann wird zumindest diese Frage meist hinreichend geklärt.

ich bin mir überdies durchaus bewusst, dass dies hier ein Forum ist und der Sinn darin besteht, dass Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden - und normalerweise hätte ich zu so einer Frage gar nicht erst geantwortet - aber bevor man eine Frage stellt, kann man doch vielleicht zumindest mal die Wikipedia bemühen, wenn man schon der Meinung ist, dass Google nicht weiterhilft, was ja durchaus passieren kann... - etwas mehr Eigeninitiative kann man doch wohl hoffentlich verlangen.


----------



## Milbo (4. Apr 2008)

Snoop

Ich habe den Begriff JUnit nicht in Google oder so gelesen, sondern eher in Kommentaren wie:

"Vielleicht nochmal JUnit benutzen".

Ich habe auch die Frage nicht ursprünglich gestellt, sondern aus Interesse gelesen.

Es ist oft so, dass ich nach etwas in Google Suche und dann Forenbeiträge mit meiner Frage lese und dann steht darunter "google mal" lol.

Das muß ja nicht sein oder?


----------

